# homemade gift ideas for 15 YO & 19 YO girls?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope this is a good place for this...I want to make Christmas gifts for DH's nieces who are 15 & 19. I'd prefer to sew something, but I'd be open to other suggestions as well. I was thinking maybe I could make them iPod holders in their favorite colors. Would that be a gift your teenage girls would like? Or does anyone have any other suggestions? I do have a bunch of wool fabric so I thought of maybe making wool scarves for them, but I don't know if they'd like them and the fabric is tan so they might not like that, either.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't have girls but maybe bags would be good? As a teen I could never have enough bags! A tote or shopping bag? Or a tiny tote with chocolates in it? A fabric trinket bowl Or if they wear head bands those are easy to sew and there are lots of tutes out there for them.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My 14 yo dd sews and stuff she likes to make for herself are pillows, stuffed or beanbag animals, bags and costumes.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could make them journals with felted covers glued over cardboard.

I have a journal that a family friend made me, and I love it.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

My teen dd really enjoyed making a fabric covered clipboard for taking notes. They also made some fabric covered cork boards for posting pictures of their friends and stuff.


----------



## bestjob (Mar 19, 2002)

My dd is 13, so a bit younger than your nieces, but my nieces are older. I am not really sure they' d be into getting a tan scarf this year. Clothing is always difficult, and they really like to pick out their own.

Could you consult with them about what they'd like? For example, you could offer to make a scarf, but let them pick the colours and pattern. Not many people make things anymore, so to see the results on Christmas day would still be a surprise.

You could also make them some food. Yummy homemade things are unusual, too!

If they don't have the kinds of skills you have and they live nearby, maybe your gift could be to teach them how to sew. Then they'd be able to make things that would suit them.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

maybe arm warmers or leg warmers?


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

Cute Aprons and homemade "cookie" mix or something similar.


----------



## Ruth S (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bestjob* 
My dd is 13, so a bit younger than your nieces, but my nieces are older. I am not really sure they' d be into getting a tan scarf this year. Clothing is always difficult, and they really like to pick out their own.

Could you consult with them about what they'd like? For example, you could offer to make a scarf, but let them pick the colours and pattern. Not many people make things anymore, so to see the results on Christmas day would still be a surprise.

You could also make them some food. Yummy homemade things are unusual, too!

If they don't have the kinds of skills you have and they live nearby, maybe your gift could be to teach them how to sew. Then they'd be able to make things that would suit them.

This is the perfect reply, and so much more polite than my initial effort would have been! I have a 13-year-old; she's my child; we're very alike (ie, I was just as moody and obnoxious when I was her age); BUT, despite that, I now always ask what she wants as a gift. Teenagers don't generally want to be surprised. Maybe you can make her something she'll really like that she'll use/wear -- but ask her first!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Pajama pants. I don't know what it is with girls (maybe ALL girls, not just teenage girls) and pajama pants but I have tons, my nieces and cousins have tons, we are always buying more, and no matter how many years we give them to each other we're always like YAY! PAJAMA PANTS! Drawstrings are especially popular and you can always find funky fabrics and trims.

And really, boys like them too. Pajama pants are my total "I couldn't think of anything" gift for everyone and they are always well recieved. My family tends to spend holidays and weekends together so I also see that they really do get worn.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I make glass beaed jewelry and am making a necklace for my 17 yr. old this year. She also wants me to knit her a matching hat, scarf and legwarmers. What about a knitted/felted bag as some suggested? Last year when my daughter was 16 she had me make her an Ugly Doll, it came out really cute!


----------



## bestjob (Mar 19, 2002)

Oh, I'm flattered by Ruth S's response! Thank you! Not everything works for everybody, but I'm beginning to realise that teens do love to conform.

I'm also a big fan of pajama pants for girls. I agree... the more they have, the more they love! Pair them with a cheap and cheerful tank top or sweatshirt, depending on your climate, and you've got a happy girl!


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

my daughter would love a knit scarf or sweater, cool bags or flannel rag quilts are cool too


----------

